# Bing vs. Google rematch: Who's getting better, quicker?



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Two months ago, Microsoft unveiled its revamped Bing search service, touting it as a "decision engine." There were some genuine new advantages which we did discover, but not everything appeared ready for Bing's first outing, and we were told to expect improvements to some features "in the coming weeks." Not months, weeks."
http://www.betanews.com/article/Bing-vs-Google-rematch-Whos-getting-better-quicker/1250282414


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear RootbeaR,
I for one never thought, that i would consider bing as a contender to Google's search engine!

Surprise! bing comes out with more focused and relevant results! On the whole, it will give Google a run for it's money! 

The subliminal influence of bing (4 letters)vis-a-vis Google (6 letters) ,come into play and MS seem to have scored a point there.:up:

PS: Bingo! Remove the last letter!


----------

